# Terror in San Bernardino



## Mancelona Man (Nov 27, 2015)

So husband and wife team commit act of terror. What do Democrats ask for? More gun control. What douches!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pssst, Mancelona Man...you left out the word Mulsim's...

Think back to the Colorado Springs murder where a mentally ill middle aged white guy killed some people at a Planned Parenthood Clinic. They found two sticks glued together to look like a Cross at the shed that he supposedly lived in North Carolina and the news media went crazy talking about his "Christianity"..

Now this...and very little talk of islam.


----------



## Mancelona Man (Nov 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> pssst, Mancelona Man...you left out the word Mulsim's...


Sorry..... Yes Muslim for sure. Sounds like wife was a pharmacist


----------



## Mancelona Man (Nov 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> pssst, Mancelona Man...you left out the word Mulsim's...
> 
> Think back to the Colorado Springs murder where a mentally ill middle aged white guy killed some people at a Planned Parenthood Clinic. They found two sticks glued together to look like a Cross at the shed that he supposedly lived in North Carolina and the news media went crazy talking about his "Christianity"..
> 
> Now this...and very little talk of islam.


Obummer will just call it work place violence and ask for us to hand over our guns.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> pssst, Mancelona Man...you left out the word Mulsim's...


Just haters that belong to the vast right wing conspiracy. Hildabeast and suspension of the second amendment will fix it.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

bet the guns was not legal 
if they are not then that was be talked about , just the stories of how we need better laws
note how many guns come from the Mexican border? bet a lot more then whats stolen here to sell on the streets


----------



## Mancelona Man (Nov 27, 2015)

Guns supplied by ISIS possibly


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Geraldo called the 2nd Amendment stupid .... and we all know he is the world's most reliable journalist. (Is he on wife #4 now??)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It's been reported that Farook recently traveled to the middle east to pick up his wife. Hmmm...

And then you have isis folks celebrating this attack. http://m.nydailynews.com/news/natio...-burning-celebrate-shooting-article-1.2453460

Hmmm.. But the media won't use the M word or the T word. Yet as Slippy said the media was quick to label the Colorado shooter as a fanatical white Christian.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I understand the muslim went to Saudi for a month, got a woman, and grew out his beard.......Ding....ding....ding. Very soft target in a state with very strict gun laws. No one was armed in the building. No one. Had one or more been armed these two would have gone down. Yet, the dems will never think that it is the muslims that are the problem. They will come after the guns. Hildabeast, Oblunder, and the usual "get the Guns" crowd are already screaming gun control and the bodies have not been claimed yet.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Hmmm.. But the media won't use the M word or the T word. Yet as Slippy said the media was quick to label the Colorado shooter as a fanatical white Christian.


One must quickly insure he has a mindset of knowing the news as presented is tainted. It no longer can be taken at face value.

Instead, the presenter acts as an author using their wording to present the story as they want it to appear. You must be able to read between the lines.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Did they use California legal 10 round mags? 

Anybody notice that all these mass shootings recently have been carried out in states with heavily restrictive gun laws?

It's kinda obvious that more gun control isn't going to solve a damn thing!

Are the grabbers goung to ban "assult style clothing" ?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> One must quickly insure he has a mindset of knowing the news as presented is tainted. It no longer can be taken at face value.
> 
> Instead, the presenter acts as an author using their wording to present the story as they want it to appear. You must be able to read between the lines.


Nothing the news media reports on can be taken for face value. I used to toss News Papers in Chicago when I was kid and got into reading them then. I would come home all proud that I had read the paper and brag to my Dad. He would look at me and say; sure. that's what they printed.....now....what are they really saying? That's when I began the fine art of reading between the lines and going to more then one source for info. They no longer report, they influence and program.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

oldgrouch said:


> Geraldo called the 2nd Amendment stupid .... and we all know he is the world's most reliable journalist. (Is he on wife #4 now??)


Geraldo is not the only one who thinks 2A is stupid. The entire democratic/liberal party thinks that way. It is time to let the people and our leaders know we don't appreciate the lack of respect they show towards our rights. Why not use 1A to let them know how we feel. If the black lies matter can do it, so do we. How many gun owners are there in the US, how many NRA members. Imagine, gun owners from each of the 50 states meet at the Capitol and March around DC. That should send a message...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> A law enforcement source told Fox News that the couple were each carrying an AR-15 rifle and and a pistol when they were shot and killed by police after a brief chase in their black SUV about 2 miles from the initial shooting site. The source said the vehicle also contained so-called "rollout bags" with multiple pipe bombs, as well as additional ammunition.
> 
> The couple also had GoPro cameras strapped to their body armor and wore tactical clothing, including vests stuffed with ammunition magazines. Patrick Baccari, a co-worker of Farook who suffered minor wounds from shrapnel slicing through the building's bathroom walls, told the Associated Press he been sitting at the same table as Farook at the banquet before his colleague suddenly disappeared, leaving his coat on his chair.
> 
> Baccari also said that Farook had traveled to Saudi Arabia for about a month this past spring. When Farook came back, word spread that he had gotten married and the woman he described as a pharmacist joined him shortly afterward. The couple had a baby later this year. Baccari added that the reserved Farook showed no signs of unusual behavior, although he grew out his beard several months ago.


Muslim couple?s massacre: Police give shocking details about ?devout? shooters in press conference | BizPac Review


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Headline should be, Muslimes attack Christmas party. 

It's about religion and the muslimes hatred for Christians. Until we get this straight it will keep happening. Taking away guns will have no effect. Don't forget the POS were taken down by guns.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You will love this jewel. Muslim anti-govt militia groups. Lol

CNN Pundit Already Blaming Anti-Government Militias for CA Shooting - Leigh Wolf


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Suspects in San Bernardino Attack Identified As Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik ? Here?s What We Know | TheBlaze.com


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Suspects in San Bernardino Attack Identified As Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik ?*Here?s What We Know | TheBlaze.com


Thanks for the link. Saudi wife.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Then the left paints the problem as:

Senator?s Message About the ?Thoughts? and ?Prayers? Some are Sending in the Wake of San Bernardino ? and the Angry Reaction | TheBlaze.com

Solution from the left:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/hilla...0aG5zBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--

Palestinian Authority Tells Christian Minority in Bethlehem to Tone It Down on Christmas: ?I?m Truly Disappointed? | TheBlaze.com

Atheists Demanded That Public School Ax Live Nativity Scene From Its Christmas Show. Here?s How a Federal Judge Just Responded. | TheBlaze.com


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Then the left paints the problem as:
> 
> Senator?s Message About the ?Thoughts? and ?Prayers? Some are Sending in the Wake of San Bernardino ? and the Angry Reaction | TheBlaze.com
> 
> ...


Anything to destroy western culture and gain total control.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> Geraldo called the 2nd Amendment stupid .... and we all know he is the world's most reliable journalist. (Is he on wife #4 now??)


He just hates guns since he didn't find any in "Capone's Secret Vault"


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mancelona Man said:


> So husband and wife team commit act of terror. What do Democrats ask for? More gun control. What douches!


I'm OK with gun control..... As long as it doesn't violate my 2A rights. &#128512;


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Peaceful protests from the followers of the religion of peace: Palestinian President Calls Wave of Stabbing Attacks in Israel a ?Peaceful? Uprising: ?That?s What This Is? | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> He just hates guns since he didn't find any in "Capone's Secret Vault"


But when he covered the first Afghan war, he was waving a revolver that he had smuggled in, declaring he was "packing heat".

The Army later threw him out of the AO.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

1400 rds 223, and 200 rds 9mm on their person or in the rental Excursion


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So... it's obviously terrorism.
However, who wants to bet that all we hear about for the next month is the use of AR-15s in this attack?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

oldgrouch said:


> Geraldo called the 2nd Amendment stupid .... and we all know he is the world's most reliable journalist. (Is he on wife #4 now??)


Most wealthy who live in gated homes with armed guards are not pro gun. Ted Kennedy, rest his soul, like him or not, had guards armed with full autos weapons, and not licensed to carry them. Do as I say, not as I do!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Democratic Party response to ISIS and Islamic terror is: Take That, ISIS! We're Unleashing Gun Control and Women in Combat! - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

jnichols2 said:


> But when he covered the first Afghan war, he was waving a revolver that he had smuggled in, declaring he was "packing heat".
> 
> The Army later threw him out of the AO.


 The Dummass was also giving out the GPS co-ordinates of the army unit he was in, over national television. What an asshat!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

San Bernardino: Face the truth | TribLIVE


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> 1400 rds 223, and 200 rds 9mm on their person or in the rental Excursion


 Well to be honest some us burn that up on family day at the range. But then again we are not Muslims, we shoot paper not unarmed people.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't want to start a war , but if we { everyone that stands up for the 2nd Amendment gather up } and protest this { wanting new gun laws } we just may be able to start getting them to understand were we are coming from . But first we need to change who sits in the President`s chair . This protest can work in each state , If we want it . { protest 
= send a letter to your congressman }


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I don't want to start a war , but if we { everyone that stands up for the 2nd Amendment gather up } and protest this { wanting new gun laws } we just may be able to start getting them to understand were we are coming from . But first we need to change who sits in the President`s chair . This protest can work in each state , If we want it . { protest
> = send a letter to your congressman }


We don't even need the approval of federal officials. If we can convince our state leaders to nullify illegal laws, we win.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> I don't want to start a war , but if we { everyone that stands up for the 2nd Amendment gather up } and protest this { wanting new gun laws } we just may be able to start getting them to understand were we are coming from . But first we need to change who sits in the President`s chair . This protest can work in each state , If we want it . { protest
> = send a letter to your congressman }


My Senator and Representative has the 2A at the top of their priority list. The best thing is to make sure the person YOU elect is not going to be a traitor.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

QUESTION: What is...


AquaHull said:


> 1400 rds 223, and 200 rds 9mm on their person...


ANSWER: A slow day at Slippy's Range and Pike Making Emporium...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mancelona Man said:


> So husband and wife team commit act of terror. What do Democrats ask for? More gun control. What douches!


Nuke them all back to Hell, where Satan will give them 70 whores from hell


----------

